# bike rack for car wanted



## Tharg2007 (19 Aug 2009)

Ideally to suit vertical rear mpv style car.


----------



## lazyfatgit (19 Aug 2009)

does car have towball?

how many bikes to carry?


----------



## Tharg2007 (19 Aug 2009)

no towball, 2 bikes.

Would like the tyre support type if poss, which is rare for non towbar ones.


----------



## Tharg2007 (19 Aug 2009)

this one would be the ultimate
http://www.pendle-bike.co.uk/shopping/strap-on-wheel-support-rack.php

other than that anything will do, even roof bar mounted ones.


----------



## Speck (19 Aug 2009)

look at the September issue of Cycling Plus, includes a test boot, towball and roof mounted racks.

I have the Mont Blanc S2 and find it suburb.


----------



## l4dva (19 Aug 2009)

I have one Roof bar mounted rack that I am selling for £15. It will only hold one bike and its it's in birmingham


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (19 Aug 2009)

If you need to borrow one then I can oblige - we have one which fits our Zafira and will take 3 bikes (apparently - only ever had 2 on it at once). It's not the support the tire type, but is very flexible and seems pretty sturdy.

Let me know.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (19 Aug 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> If you need to borrow one then I can oblige - we have one which fits our Zafira and will take 3 bikes (apparently - only ever had 2 on it at once). It's not the support the tire type, but is very flexible and seems pretty sturdy.
> 
> Let me know.


Ooops, just noticed that this is in the WANTED section so you probably want to buy one... let me know if the loan is any good for you though.


----------



## Tharg2007 (19 Aug 2009)

a loan might well be a very good option. My garage is full to the brim with more to come.

Cheers.

Still though if someone has some more offers keep em coming as I cant refuse a bargain


----------

